# I can't even describe the hell that is dp/dr.



## Juliagulia (Feb 8, 2015)

Some people say it's like their mind goes blank. That's not what it's like for me. For me, it's like my mind is on overdrive. I have a ton of thoughts already bouncing around in my ocd-infested brain, but DP makes them all feel strange, sinister, threatening, or odd.

DP makes me feel like I am literally on the verge of becoming psychotic.

I have occasional random deja-vu. I have strings of odd, foreign thoughts go through my head that leave me in a panic. Sometimes I see movement out of the corner of my eye and look to find nothing there. I sometimes recall memories, and then doubt if they actually happened or if I dreamed them. Or oh God, maybe I hallucinated them. Maybe I am going crazy.

This is all followed by an increased sense of detachment to the world around me. I'm walking around and interacting with people, though some part of me is not really there. The part of me that's not there is too busy worrying if I am psychotic.

It is such a frightening type of inner experience that I would not wish upon my worst enemy.

Combined with depression, anxiety, and ocd it makes my mind in a constant state of confusion that is so, so horrible.

Please everyone, share how you're feeling today. I'm sure we all can relate!


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dp makes my mind superblank, so i can't think of anything. It feels like there is a stone in my mind and it is blocking my thoughts. I would anything in the world to get my thoughts back, even (i am sorry if this offends you) if i get back my anxiety and ocd, then at least there would thoughts in my head and i would feel human.


----------



## stevejackson (Mar 7, 2015)

Juliagulia said:


> Some people say it's like their mind goes blank. That's not what it's like for me. For me, it's like my mind is on overdrive. I have a ton of thoughts already bouncing around in my ocd-infested brain, but DP makes them all feel strange, sinister, threatening, or odd.
> 
> DP makes me feel like I am literally on the verge of becoming psychotic.
> 
> ...


I completely agree - when I have my DPs (which last anywhere from a minute to 20 minutes), I feel like I've lost my mind and that I might be insane. Them they're gone, and I feel perfectly normal again. Frankly, I don't think there is anything worse in life than DPs.


----------

